# Any good Pore Refiner lotions? mask? anything?



## Pink_minx (Sep 15, 2005)

I have pores on my nose that are kinda big :/ like if you walk up to me you can kind of see hole like looking pores which is unattractive ugh.  So I was wondering if any of you know any lotions, masks, or facial stuff that can get rid of the ugly pores on my nose!


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

I really like Clinique's Pore Minimizer! So you might wanna check that out?


----------



## more_please (Jan 10, 2006)

Biore Ultra Deep pore strips used weekly can help


----------



## frances92307 (Jan 10, 2006)

I use the pore strips weekly, plus I have been using the Olay Total effects line.  It has made my pores a lot smaller.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone have or know of other effective product suggestions to minimize pores?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 30, 2006)

I use pore strips, Clinique Thermal Active Pore refiner and Clinique Pore refining lotion... be warned the thermal active is HOT! When I first used it I was like ouch! and my eyes started watering LOL... A tad unexpected...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh, use them everyday, the refining lotion twice a day for good results...


----------



## Incus (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 
_Biore Ultra Deep pore strips used weekly can help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.


----------



## pink_hearts (Jul 3, 2006)

I used clinique Pore Minimizer Refining Lotion and it did nothing to my pores! just a waste of money for me.
on the other end, hen I use clinique Claryfing lotion no2 regualry I've notices that my pores look a lot smaller


----------



## lara (Jul 3, 2006)

If you want a solution and not just a cover-up, look at your diet and your environment. Drink at least 10 glasses of water a day, up your intake of green leafy vegetables, lower your intake of refined and pre-processed foods, quit smoking/avoid being around smokers or in smokey environments, use a pure clay mask every so often and switch to an oil-free moisturiser and an oil-free sun cream.

The only thing that'll help refine your skin properly is good diet and sensible skincare. Chemical pore refiners are only temporary and can cause collagen damage in the long-term.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_If you want a solution and not just a cover-up, look at your diet and your environment. Drink at least 10 glasses of water a day, up your intake of green leafy vegetables, lower your intake of refined and pre-processed foods, quit smoking/avoid being around smokers or in smokey environments, use a pure clay mask every so often and switch to an oil-free moisturiser and an oil-free sun cream.

The only thing that'll help refine your skin properly is good diet and sensible skincare. Chemical pore refiners are only temporary and can cause collagen damage in the long-term._

 

Which brand do you recommend for the clay mask, oil-free moisturizer, and oil-free sun cream?

Edit:

I've used the Banana Boat Sunblock and that product has made me even tanner! I have also saw it on the news that Sunblock doesn't really work as it'll make your skin darker and darker. I wonder if this is really true for everyone.


----------



## sedated_xtc (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been using the Boscia black luminizing mask and the hydrating gel and it's AMAZING.
  	I wouldn't recommend it if you're sensitive to pain though 'cause it's a peel-off mask, but I think it really works!

  	I've also bought the Dr. Brant Pores No More vaccuum cleaner and t-zone minimizing gel but I haven't seen any effects of it yet.


----------



## inishkai (Jan 9, 2012)

I've tried every (and I mean EVERY), product marketed for pore shrinking and I can safely tell you.. THAT NONE OF THEM WORK! : /
  	Sad, I know. But deep cleasning you pores and using a toner definately help!


----------



## odalisque (Jan 30, 2012)

Sadly, once pores get stretched out it is basically impossible to shrink them. (I have pore problems as well.) However, you can make them appear smaller with a chemical exfoliant such as BHA.  BHA is salicylic acid.  My favorite BHA product is the Paula's Choice 2% BHA Gel, but you can also get BHA with the Neutrogena 3-in-1 Hydrating Acne Treatment and Stridex pads (in the red box, I think?)


----------



## 8marktennis8 (Apr 30, 2013)

I bought the Citrus Clear Grapefruit Spot Treatment to reduce the oil on my combination skin and to get rid of some of my blackheads. Yes! You can use the Citrus Clear spot treatment as a mask as well! My dermatologist told me this, and I am so happy about it!

  	I  rinse with lots of warm water to open my pores and then use the Citrus Clear Grapefruit Spot Treatment. About half of my blackheads go away each time I use it! It's a fantastic product and I'm addicted.


----------

